# Menschen in Seitenansicht



## Arne Buchwald (20. April 2002)

Hallo,

ich hoffe mal, dass ich das richtige Forum gewählt habe. Habe mir extra noch mal den Kontext fürs Forum in der Übersicht durchgelesen. 

Und zwar suche ich Fotos von Menschen (egal, ob Mann oder Frau), die in "Seitenansicht" abgebildet sind.

Wir sollen halt in Kunst Menschen von der Seite zeichnen und dann wollte ich mir halt mit PS helfen ... *gg*

Die Bearbeitung sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, ich suche halt nur ein "passendes" Foto. Google-Imagesuche hat irgendwie nicht viel gebracht.

Vielen Dank,


----------



## Homie25 (21. April 2002)

Wenn mich nicht alles teuscht, dann haben wir im Tutorials Forum also  hier eine ganze Reihe an Stock Photo Archieven da solltest du mal schauen sonst kann ich dir auch nicht helfen. Wenn du ne Digicam hast, kannst eigene Fotos schießen  , aber wahrscheinlich würdest du dann hier nicht posten  .


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. April 2002)

Hallo,

jop, vielen Dank für den Link. Ich werde mir das nachher mal angucken.
DigiCam hier direkt nicht - bin zu "****" ähh mir sie von einem Verwandten zu holen. 
****, weil sonst garantiert kommt: ******** unterstützen wir nicht. 

Also, vielen Dank!


----------

